# Freak Whitetails thread, post yours.



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought this would be a neat thread. Lets see some freak or unusual whitetails, either mounted or just antlers.
I will start with a couple out of my collection.


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are a few more......


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

wow


----------

